#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Without a Facebook Profile You Can't Create a Messenger Account.

## Bhavya

Firstly in 2015, Facebook launched the option for its Messenger users to create a Messenger account without having an active Facebook account. But, on last December 26th Facebook suddenly removed that option for its users to open a Messenger account without owning an active Facebook profile. Now people need to have a Facebook account to communicate with their close friends and connections on Messenger. 

Why would Facebook suddenly remove this optionfor its Messenger users? 
Do you have any idea about this latest action of Facebook? 

*Guys, let me know your thoughts and opinions in the comments below!

*

----------

